# amazing engine



## Guest (Jul 30, 2002)

I have been driving my altima SL for 6 months already. Man, I got to tell ya this baby is amazing. The engine revs like a Honda DOHC VTEC but with lots more low end torque. I was constantly smoking my front tires during the first week of ownership. Since I am a licenced auto tech myself, I always have chances to drive so many different cars, including ACCORDs and CAMRYs. And believe me, this little engine can smoke any V6 equipped ACCORDs or CAMRYs on the road, any time.
The only four cylingder engines in this market segment can match the QR25DE performance are the VW 1.8t turbo and the 2L turbo charged engine from SUBARU. However, both engines are tubo charged not NA! You see my point now?
NISSAN RULES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

I test drove one of the 2.5L Altima in 5 speed, yeah that thing is not bad at all. Engine is smooth and super quiet at idle. I loved the wide torque band and smooth rev up all way to the red line (thanks CVTC)... That car was actually pretty quick. I'm impressed about it. I really really really wish it redlined 1000rpm higher though. I drove a 3.5.... That was a mistake.. I like it even more.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

I got to drive both as well, because my cousin wanted to buy either a Maxima or Altima. We drove 4 cars and left with a 2002 Altima 3.5. The 2.5 is basically the same as the SER, I think, but the weight of the Altima... well you know. The 3.5 is amazingly fast, my cuz got the auto, we didn't see any 6spds. Still the Altima is a nice car.


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

I would like to drive a new Altima. Doing a burnout in my SE-R Spec V is a big no no. The LSD is so violent it feels like the car is gonna shake apart from the wheel hop. But, if you drive it just right the second gear chirp and slight scuff into third is pretty fun. I have the most fun hitting second on a rainy day... . Being that this is my first Nissan I am liking it a lot. I test drove a brand new 1.8T Jetta before deciding on the SE-R. WOW, the VW 1.8T is so damn fast, but is more maintanance and cost $5,000 more than my Sentra.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

this car is so amazing!!!!


----------

